# Is it legal?



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been reading that creamation in Italy was at one time illegal. Is it still illegal?

Thanks.


----------



## mdkb88 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes it's legal. i heard many times of people doing in the past years.


----------

